# have been bitten......



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

by the bunny bug lol.

ive talked bev into getting me a new bunny seen these handsome buns on gumtree but which one will i choose lol going to see them soon 




sounds like mum has been bred a bit too much  though but will be going to look at babies


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oops dnt think i did link right here u go ...

2 male and one female baby rabbits for sale mansfield Nottingham other pets for sale


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh wow all 3 of them a lovely!! I would want them all!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

we only have room for two maximum though and its going too be sooooo hard to resist but resist i must lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

big_bear said:


> we only have room for two maximum though and its going too be sooooo hard to resist but resist i must lol


If you are going to have two i would go for a male and a female one but remember to keep them apart (until neutered/spayed) so you dont have any accidents!!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

lol yes for sure we have two spare hutches tht people have given us so that wouldnt be a problem however one is getting a bit run down so would need replacing but tht also wont be a problem as we have a friend who makes them!!! am going to try and resist and stop at one though lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

big_bear said:


> lol yes for sure we have two spare hutches tht people have given us so that wouldnt be a problem however one is getting a bit run down so would need replacing but tht also wont be a problem as we have a friend who makes them!!! am going to try and resist and stop at one though lol


i think i would go for the male one!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

big bear were do u live ? cos mansfield is very near me lol sorry of topic lol


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> big bear were do u live ? cos mansfield is very near me lol sorry of topic lol


hi hun i live in mansfield on ravensdale estate dunno if u heard of it prolly have though lolol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hay hay i live near u i live in retford ordsall lol by the way those are cuuutttteee rabbits 

i have also been bitten and am picking a rabbit up this weekend


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

please dont get rabbits from a breeder like this 

Firstly the hutch and run in the background are both far too small.

The mum has been over bred as you pointed out, If people continue to buy she will continue to farm. 

It is also unlikely she knows the genetic history of her rabbits they could be carriers of lots of potential genetic defects causing the baby rabbits to live miserable lives. 

She is not a British rabbit council member, 

The feet of the rabbits look filthy!!! 

Please please contact your nearest rabbit rescue who are more than likely to have baby rabbits if thats what you are after, and they will be able to give you life time advise


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> please dont get rabbits from a breeder like this
> 
> Firstly the hutch and run in the background are both far too small.
> 
> ...


Completely agree, its great you want to get some buns but dont support the cruel breeders 

Young neutered buns are much easier have been neutered and hormones are settled i cant see why anyone would want the hassle of proper little babies, they dont stay that way for long!! You pay average £40 donation for a neutered, vaccinated rabbit at a rescue when you add up vaccinating and neutering them yourself its alot more expensive and alot more hassle.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

i like these.... Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous


----------



## merlyn26 (Feb 4, 2010)

lol - misinterpreted the gist of this thread when i saw the title - thought it was about being bitten by you pet rabbits - was going to join in - i had a pair of really evil netherland dwarf rabbits as a child - if you went in their run (we had a large area fenced off) the white one would run at you and bite your shins! never had the same affection for bunnies since!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

merlyn26 said:


> lol - misinterpreted the gist of this thread when i saw the title - thought it was about being bitten by you pet rabbits - was going to join in - i had a pair of really evil netherland dwarf rabbits as a child - if you went in their run (we had a large area fenced off) the white one would run at you and bite your shins! never had the same affection for bunnies since!


Im guessing they werent neutered!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rabbits are a fantastic pet to have and the are so easy tained if you have all the info...it's time conuming if you've got them from a rescue but so very rewarding
Here's my Dolly...she was only a few months old on this one, still in training and sulking for being told off for munching on wallpaper lol


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my shes beautiful xxxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


>


Shes stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys...I must take some more picis she's so much bigger an that now bless her, she's about 5 months old now and those ears are huge lol.
Rabbits really are lovely pets to have, and despite many people thinking they can't live alongside other pets they really can and they can get on really well together, as some of you will probably know from your own experiences.
Dolly lives with my lot great, even sleeps with the cat most nights lol.
Clare xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> i like these.... Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


Awwwww!! They are stunning! I really wish I had a bigger house/more land!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

big_bear said:


> oops dnt think i did link right here u go ...
> 
> 2 male and one female baby rabbits for sale mansfield Nottingham other pets for sale


Only just looked at this, the poor buns feet are so dirty!! poor thing


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish people wouldn't advertise like that....would make a good child pet....even if they worded it right it's help...Make a great pet for an adult supervised child and info on colection would be much better, that way you get the chance to lecture....When I gave my blue's babys away I always stresed they wheren't good for sole care by children.
They are beautiful bunnys arent they, needa good bath though bless em....dolly looked like that earlier after escaping to the back part of the garden lol
xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love Ivor and Eric! 

No animal is a good childs pet thats why the law prevents children from buying them, the very thought of a rabbit being a childs pet completely enrages me! How is a child supposed to know what a rabbit needs food wise, how is it going to know when a pray animal that hides nearly all signs of being unwell is actually about to die


----------

